# Hiding clown pleco



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

one day i was re-scaping and picked up a piece of driftwood. saw a clown pleco and i thought to myself "oh hey... i forgot i had one of these"

i never saw him and forgot i had him. as to how to get him out in the open.... can't help you there. they just like to hide all day.


----------



## brittie1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Unfortunately that just goes with the territory when owning these types of fish. In the wild, you wouldn't really see them swimming around in the daylight; they're usually found in the same dark nooks and crannies. 

Sometimes I'll sit in the dark with a flashlight pointed indirectly at the tank so I can watch my L134's foraging at night. Some people say they can get their plecos to come out in the light for a few seconds with some food, but they'll go right back afterwards.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Speak of the devil, I awake this morning about 8AM, and the son-of-a-fish is totalling out of his hiding spot. I could see the entire fish (getting close to 3.in) now. It was munching on some drift-wood that lays upon my large mopani. I was wondering if he was going to cut the thread that holds my java fern to the wood. I turned the lights on about a half-hour later, and instead of going to his usual spot, he went to the lava rock cave, and chilled there.

Now the lava-rock cave was spot #1, before the clown took a real liking to the wood caves, his usual spot, the last 2 months. I have yet to figure out why he likes the rock cave as much as he does. He keeps the rock clean of algae, inside and out, and he will keep other fish out of it. He can't eat the rock, so I'm interested why the pleco likes it. I can see him in it too, so I don't mind. roud:


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

They do like to hid alot. I would add another pleco to the tank.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had one for almost 10 years and I can count on one hand the times I've seen him out. His tank has been low tech planted, goldfish, back to tropical, and now high tech planted, and he's been there all along. I'm not sure I'd add another one, I've heard they can be pretty territorial and defensive of their driftwood. In any case it won't make him come out more during the day.


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

I have had one a couple years and only thing I ever see is its tail. Sometimes I catch it chasing off a BN but mainly he hangs out with one if my vampire shrimp. They both always hide in the same spot. 
You can add lunar LED's so when lights are off they will come out. I would not ever recommend using a flashlight. All my night time creatures come out once the lights go off and the lunar lights light up the tank.


----------

